# Fanes 4.0 böse Geräusche



## Shamen44 (18. August 2015)

Servus Leute
Ich muss leider meinen Ärger loswerden. 
Mein alutech fanes 4.0 im März gekauft.. Bike hatt jetzt vlt 300km runter.. 
Seit längerem macht es nun extreme böse knartzt Geräusche.. 
Hab wirklich alles probiert..  Alle lager geöffnet neu gefettet.. 
Habe das huber buchsen System und diese auch gefettet.   (cane creek db air) Keine Chance Geräusche immer noch da. 
Habe kein horst link mehr also daher kommen keine Geräusche.  
Nach bestimmt 4 Telefonaten mit alutech würden die nun auf meine Kosten die lager wechseln..  Was ich erhlich gesagt unverschämt finde weil das bike fast neu ist und was kann ich dafür das der drecks hobel so Geräusche macht.. 
Also hatte diese Probleme mal jemand?
Iwie gelöst. 
Fest steht sobald das Problem gelöst ist wird der hobel verkauft.. 
Hatte shcon so viele bikes aber son Schrott ist mir noch nich unter gekommen.. 
Ich werde ein video mit den Geräuschen auf 
Hier YouTube link


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (19. August 2015)

Sattelstütze, Sattel und Klemmung mal gecheckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCrazyP (19. August 2015)

Dieses Geräusch kommt mir auch bekannt vor und ich tippe wie mein Vorposter auch auf den Sattel und dessen Streben...
Gelöst hab ich es bisher so halb, da der neue Sattel zwar schon hier liegt, aber noch nicht montiert ist.


----------



## wolfi (19. August 2015)

sattel klingt realistisch!
das geräusch kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. hatte ich beim fanes sowie auch beim sennes.
ein tröpfchen sprühöl an die strebenverankerung im sattel wirkt wunder.


----------



## Shamen44 (19. August 2015)

Nope Geräusch ist auch da wenn mann aufs oberrohr drückt..  Kommt definitiv nicht vom sattel


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (19. August 2015)

Nimm mal die Sattelstütze raus und versuch es nochmal... bei mir war es damals die Klemmung der Sattelstütze...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. August 2015)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Geknacke auch an der Sattelstütze gehabt. Fahre allerdings eine 27,2er Stütze ist dem 31,6er Rohr. Das ist allerdings eher ziemlich groß ausgefallen und deswegen knackte es bei mir. Lösung für mich: Die Hülse mit einer Lage Tesafilm versehen und schon war Ruhe. Ja, so viel Übermaß war das bei mir!

Und ja, es hat auch geknackt, wenn man nicht auf den Sattel gedrückt hat.


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. August 2015)

Locker mal eine Lagerschraube nach der anderen etwas und zwischendurch immer wieder drücken.
So habe ich an meinem Sennes auch eine zu fest angezogene Schraube heraus gefunden die immer wieder für ein knarzen gesorgt hat.


----------



## Ganiscol (19. August 2015)

Ich würde auch mal den Dämpfer selbst überprüfen. Obwohl der vermutlich im Eimer wäre wenn er so rattert... Aber man weiss es erst wenn man sicher ist. 

Seit ich die Kinematik vor zwei Jahren zum schweigen gebracht habe, hat es immer wieder mal wo geknackt und es war mit einer Ausnahme (Schwingenhauptlager nach Komplettservice etwas zu schwach gespannt und so fing es nach ein paar Wochen an zu knacken) immer entweder Sattel, Sattelstütze, Pedale, Shadow+ Schaltwerk oder Gabelschaft/Vorbau obwohl ich hätte schwören können, dass es wie Lagerknacken klingt wenn man den Hinterbau einfedert...


----------



## Shamen44 (19. August 2015)

Hallo Leute..  Danke für die Antworten..  
Leider noch nix geholfen..  
Also definitiv nich der Sattel..  Hatte den draußen knacken da..  
Hab nochmal alle lager geöffnet und gereinigt gefettet..  
Fackt ist ich habe spiel in den huber buchsen..  Aber glaube nich das daher ein solches knacken entsteht..  
Bekomme aber die Tage nehe gleitlager von herr huber.   
Dann nochmal testen.,  ansonsten mit meinem Latein am Ende und ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust mehr..  
Soll sich alutech darum kümmern und die können den rotz hobel auch gleich behalten..  
Werde wieder zu ausgereifteren bikes greifen..


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. August 2015)

Der Bock ist ausgereift bis auf Kleinkram. Ärgerlich das du so Ärger hast und echt schwach das Alutech dich da hängen lässt. Wenn du denen das Video geschickt hast, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubu1811 (24. August 2015)

Hi,
mein Fanes ist auch recht neu und hat Spiel in den Lagern. Meine ganzen Lagerschrauben (wie auch viele andere Schrauben am Bike) waren nicht fest.  Nach dem Anziehen, hatte ich dann bei der nächsten Tour die gleichen Geräusche wie du. Daraufhin habe ich die Schrauben etwas gelockert und nicht mehr ganz so fest angezogen. Zumindest war dann für den Rest der Tour ruhe. Hört sich an , wie wenn ein trocken gelaufener Gummi unter druck auf Metall (Schraube) reibt.

Demnächst werde ich diese großen Schrauben lösen und etwas Lagerfett auf die Innenseite des breiten Kopfes machen und dann mit Mittelfester Schraubensicherung wieder anziehen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich dann ruhe habe. Nach einem Telefonat mit Alutech könnte  ein Gummi etwas herausschauen, der eben an der Innenseite der Schrauben reibt. 

Gibt es eigentlich eine Drehmomentangabe für die ganzen Lagerschrauben?

Gruß Sven.


----------



## Kopfsache (24. August 2015)

Es gibt dbzgl einige Angaben in den jeweiligen Unterforen z.B. hier.


----------



## Duc851 (31. August 2015)

Die Horstlink-Schrauben gehören auch nicht fest angezogen. zumindest nicht bei meinem Fanes 3.5.


----------

